# What will get along with my fish?



## joeyd71 (Aug 14, 2011)

I have 6 golden barbs and 6 harlequin rosbora, 1 balloon molly, 2 corydora, and 1 algae eater in a 29 gallon tank. I just gave my dad 5 danio's, so I am looking to replace them with something. One fish that has gotten my attention the past few visits to the store are gold gourami. I believe they are considered semi aggressive, but do you think they would get along with what I have in the tank at this point?

IF IT WERE YOU.....what kind would you get? I'd like to get slightly larger fish such as the gourami or balloon molly, and I kind of want to stay away from schooling fish.

Thanks


----------



## congar15 (Dec 6, 2011)

Red tailed sharks are nice. If he has a nice little area he can claim as his territory, he shouldn't bother your other fish. You can view there care here: 

Aquarium Lore: Red Tail Black Shark 
Good luck!


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

if you want to get a gourami, I would make sure it is a dwarf and only get one, I heard they don't like to be in groups. I personally would get a german blue ram cichlid. they are peaceful enough to go into a community tank and tey are very colorful. gl looking for your fish!


----------



## joeyd71 (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks for the input so far!
I should have added that I am limited as to what Petco has, since they are the only game in town.
And Manafel, pretty fish, but I doubt Petco would have it. Have any other suggestions for peaceful cichlids?


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

Hrm. Well have you tried putting in a special order with them? Petco is a very limited source x.x but there are also dwarf geophagus, but gl with Petco having those off hand :/ have you considered buying online?


----------



## joeyd71 (Aug 14, 2011)

Manafel said:


> Hrm. Well have you tried putting in a special order with them? Petco is a very limited source x.x but there are also dwarf geophagus, but gl with Petco having those off hand :/ have you considered buying online?


Can you put in special orders with Petco? I never heard that...
I've thought about ordering online, but considering this is just for a tank in my apartment (in college), I can't really justify spending big bucks to have a fish shipped.


----------



## sion342 (Jul 31, 2011)

joeyd71 said:


> I have 6 golden barbs and 6 harlequin rosbora, 1 balloon molly, 2 corydora, and 1 algae eater in a 29 gallon tank. I just gave my dad 5 danio's, so I am looking to replace them with something. One fish that has gotten my attention the past few visits to the store are gold gourami. I believe they are considered semi aggressive, but do you think they would get along with what I have in the tank at this point?
> 
> IF IT WERE YOU.....what kind would you get? I'd like to get slightly larger fish such as the gourami or balloon molly, and I kind of want to stay away from schooling fish.
> 
> Thanks


To be honest with you, better get rid of the Algae Eater. They turn so aggressive when they grow. Another think is they grow to almost a foot or so. Small fishes are not recommendable to enjoy the same tank with Algae Eater. And probably you gonna see a battle with the corys.


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

Well that only depends on if he/she has a common plec.ostomus. If its a small plecostomus, there shouldn't be too big of a growth problem. Though I have heard corys like to be in a group of about five, just something to think about as well. as far as special ordering, its at least something to look into if you want


----------

